# Knitting/Crochet Retreats



## madamwang (Jul 28, 2015)

Have any of you been to one of these retreats..I live in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania...Would like to hear about your experiences...I am not an
expert Knitter and have not learned crochet yet..so I would like a place where I could learn...Thank you.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Also watching, with eager interest!


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been to many retreats for quilting,not knitting. Fun,fun fun.!!! you meet people from all over who enjoy the craft you do. Learn something everyday. Make lasting friends.A retreat is well worth the time and money invested.IMOP.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Been 2 yrs in a row to Yarn Over/Sleep Over at Fern Resort in Orillia, ON, Canada. Fun time!!!! Loved it! People were nice, teachers excellent; lots of help; learned new things; food was great. Signed up for next Spring. Check them out on Ravelry. There should be pictures there of previous ones.

Orillia is about 2 hours north of Toronto, ON.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Would love to go on one, but they are a little pricey for me.
So I pack a lunch and my knitting bag and spend the day at a local park or beach.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Would love to go on one, but they are a little pricey for me.
> So I pack a lunch and my knitting bag and spend the day at a local park or beach.


Hmmm....you may have hit on something here, Lee. I just discovered another KPer who lives nearby, and we're going to be getting together in a couple of weeks. Outdoors, knitting, coffee, some chatting, maybe even some "water" nearby. Sounds like a "retreat" to me! Sort of like "day camp" in the olden days!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yes do give it a try.
It works for me. Sometimes I treat myself to a nice take out lunch. There is something to be said about just getting OUT. Sometimes I feel like I am glued to my recliner, I get in a rut.
But once I get everything packed and ready to go, I really enjoy being outside. The sky and clouds, different sounds whether song birds or gulls are entertaining.
And the cost is minimal.
And there is always someone to share a "hi" with.
Best part--- you get to sleep in your own bed at the end of the day.
ENJOY!!!!


impatient knitter said:


> Hmmm....you may have hit on something here, Lee. I just discovered another KPer who lives nearby, and we're going to be getting together in a couple of weeks. Outdoors, knitting, coffee, some chatting, maybe even some "water" nearby. Sounds like a "retreat" to me! Sort of like "day camp" in the olden days!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh yes do give it a try.
> It works for me. Sometimes I treat myself to a nice take out lunch. There is something to be said about just getting OUT. Sometimes I feel like I am glued to my recliner, I get in a rut.
> But once I get everything packed and ready to go, I really enjoy being outside. The sky and clouds, different sounds whether song birds or gulls are entertaining.
> And the cost is minimal.
> ...


I don't know why I never thought of this myself!! There is a knitting group at my local Senior Center, but the people there are way too advanced for me, and at my age, I just don't like being "the new kid in school," if you know what I mean.

There are a couple of areas in my town that might be good settings, and I don't think I'd be considered loitering, if I'm just minding my own business, sitting on whatever seat is available, doing my own thing. There's also a park, with several areas that might be good places to sit and knit, and I understand (although I've not seen it yet myself) that there's a man-made "pond" with a beach area that also might be nice--if I bring along a chair. I'm afraid my days of sitting on a blanket are long over!

The best part is that you've opened my eyes to the possibility of "doing my own thing" by starting (and maybe inviting others to join me?), and not just trying to "fit in" to an already-established group that I would feel awkward joining. So I think you for that, Lee. Are _you_ anywhere near the Northern CT area, or perhaps Western MA? Don't know why I get that feeling, but all you need say is "no."

Thank you again...
...gloria


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been to several knitting classes Stitches West, a knitting cruise also just recently about a month ago to the TKGA ( The Knitting Guild Asso) conference in San Diego, Ca. At each and everyone of these events I have taken quite a few classes and learned from each instructor so for me, they are well worth it. I have also been knitting for 50+ years so I am not a newbie and I have enjoyed each one of the lectures I have attended and participated.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

I have books for sale that help learning to knit and at the end of each book are some easy patterns. I attach some pictures from one of them.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been to a number of these including three trips to foreign countries. I definitely recommend them. Keep watching the knitting magazines and announcements in your local knit shops (been to Lancaster Co. so II know you have at least one knit shop) and searching online until you find something that fits your location and your budget. My first experience with such things was going to Camp Stitches almost 20 years ago where I met a fellow knitter who has become a friend for life. So it's not just what you learn in class that matters. I am a lifelong knitter, but I had never taken any knitting classes. My first one was a BIG rather unpleasant surprise, as we were to start off with a technique I had never heard of before. But I got past that easily. I would suggest starting small perhaps with a one day one subject class at your local yarn shop to see if you like knitting classes before spending big bucks on a multi day retreat.

Janet in Winnetka


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great idea Lee1313. There is a state park within walking distance from my house that I could go and have my own "knitting at the park" day. Packing a picnic lunch makes it sound even more special. Now that summer is winding down and autumn is on its heels, this would be a nice time to enjoy nature and the changing seasons. Who knows, other knitters/crocheters might see what I'm doing and be interested in starting a 'craft at the park' group!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't attended an actual retreat, but I knit two to three times a week with friends. We meet at a coffee shop, purchase a beverage, sometimes lunch or a snack and visit for two hours. Occasionally we have brought our lawn chairs and met at a park. We have an e-mail list of "members", so I often send a note to keep everyone updated if we change the location for a special reason. We are a "tight-knit" group. (Pun intended.) good way to force yourself out of the house. Everyone knits or crochets at their own pace.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

After reading your post I remembered a little motel right on a harbour that I stayed at many years ago. Google is a wonderful thing! I searched, found the motel and made a reservation. I am going there next week. Just me and my knitting. Will spend the days sitting in a Muskoka chair watching the ferries and other boats come and go.


ssk1953 said:


> Great idea Lee1313. There is a state park within walking distance from my house that I could go and have my own "knitting at the park" day. Packing a picnic lunch makes it sound even more special. Now that summer is winding down and autumn is on its heels, this would be a nice time to enjoy nature and the changing seasons. Who knows, other knitters/crocheters might see what I'm doing and be interested in starting a 'craft at the park' group!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a bad experience to the only one I went to--but that was all my fault. I had a very stressful job and my husband is a very stress producing person (lol) so what I was looking for was a RETREAT where I could sit in a corner and knit and not be bothered by other people. This is NOT what a knitting retreat is for! There was a lot of talking and laughing and sharing and although I enjoyed it, I came home feeling as stressed as when I went. I would love to be able to afford another one and join in on the fun!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh that sounds perfect ! Enjoy your quiet time. Happy knitting.


Nanny's Knits said:


> After reading your post I remembered a little motel right on a harbour that I stayed at many years ago. Google is a wonderful thing! I searched, found the motel and made a reservation. I am going there next week. Just me and my knitting. Will spend the days sitting in a Muskoka chair watching the ferries and other boats come and go.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I don't know why I never thought of this myself!! There is a knitting group at my local Senior Center, but the people there are way too advanced for me, and at my age, I just don't like being "the new kid in school," if you know what I mean....gloria


Please don't put your knitting down so-- they may not be as advanced as you think and there is probably someone who would love to help you advance. I run a needlework group at our Sr Center and we have experts and beginners and love to see what each are doing. We laugh, tell tales, talk about buying everything from plumbing help to new TVs, whatever strikes our fancy. I hate when I have to miss it! Ask a friend to go with you, then you won't be the only newbie.


----------



## PVknitter (Nov 19, 2012)

I have never been to a retreat but would love to someday. I do, however, have Sit & Knit at my house one Sunday a month from 2-4 PM. I provide a snack and generally have 2 - 6 people. Several are ones I taught to knit and the group changes from year to year. I find many women need a chance to talk and share the joys and sorrows in their lives. We've helped each other through death of parents, struggles with kids, etc. It's as much to encourage each other as to grow our projects, though both happen.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I don't know why I never thought of this myself!! There is a knitting group at my local Senior Center, but the people there are way too advanced for me, and at my age, I just don't like being "the new kid in school," if you know what I mean.
> 
> There are a couple of areas in my town that might be good settings, and I don't think I'd be considered loitering, if I'm just minding my own business, sitting on whatever seat is available, doing my own thing. There's also a park, with several areas that might be good places to sit and knit, and I understand (although I've not seen it yet myself) that there's a man-made "pond" with a beach area that also might be nice--if I bring along a chair. I'm afraid my days of sitting on a blanket are long over!
> 
> ...


Why place limitations on yourself because you are not as advanced as the other? Why not go to the group & learn from them? Then you too, will be 'advanced'. Our group welcomes any needle crafter with any level of expertise or lack thereof. I can't see the senior group being discriminatory about this. In addition, you will make new friends.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been to knitting retreats and LOVE them. We all work on our own project and learn from others. You might look to see if there is a knitting Meetup.com group in your area. There have been several in the Northern Virginia and Bradenton area. Also Clara Parks has a list of Knitting Activities at http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp
I go to knit at a Senior Center and we knit for charities producing over 1,000 items in a year for babies, children and older folks. It really makes you feel good.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just returned from my solitary retreat. Just me, my knitting, the water, the boats and the sky. We all should do this more often!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhh me also.
Great evening at the beach. Managed to knit 3 pair of fingerless mitts in 2 evenings there.
Watched the gulls soar and squak. Always entertaining. The water was dotted with boats and kids playing on the sand. Ahhh sand castles, never 2 alike.
The sunset was magnificent and the moon rise was equally impressive.
But the biting bugs came and chased me home.
Cost of the retreat $0.00. Packed an ice tea and a bag of popcorn !!
Heaven on earth. Thank you Lord


Nanny's Knits said:


> Just returned from my solitary retreat. Just me, my knitting, the water, the boats and the sky. We all should do this more often!


----------



## dustiekitty (Sep 1, 2015)

I love this idea as well but i live out near pittsburgh, pa. Wish i could join u all. Let me know if anyone knows if any near the pittsburgh area!!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhhh there must be a delightful area you just haven't found yet. Drive around with your knitting in the car. You may just happen upon your "retreat"
Hope you find one.


dustiekitty said:


> I love this idea as well but i live out near pittsburgh, pa. Wish i could join u all. Let me know if anyone knows if any near the pittsburgh area!!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------

